# Monthly Contest Rules



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Since we have so many new people joining, just thought I'd make a little thread about the rules.
> 
> I've noticed a few people posting a few pictures, like they would in any normal picture thread.
> 
> ...


One picture per dog....but up to two pictures per user (sorry Mary).

If you're taking new pictures, make sure the time stamp is off.....

This is still a pretty new concept, so we're learning as we go....

For the new people, I guess I should explain quickly what the Calendar Contest is all about. One winning photo each month will be the primary picture in our calendar next year. Each monthly winner will receive the calendar for free....while the rest of us will be able to purchase them. The price I'm looking at right now is $25 per calendar, with a portion of that going to Joe for the website, while another portion will go toward a rescue to be determined at some point before we start selling the calendar.

I'm working with Brinkleysmom to get us a good deal on printing up some nice Barnes & Noble quality calendars, but because of deadlines for printing them in time for next Christmas, we may have to bump our monthly deadlines a couple days each month so our last month will end at the beginning of November, instead of the end. I'm sure most everyone who wants a calendar will want them around Christmas time.

We're three months into our contest and have three great photos so far....

Let me know if this brings up any questions...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Also....I'll try to utilize other photos into the calendar, as well.

I don't mind photos being resized for submission, but I'd almost prefer you e-mail me the original to [email protected]. 

The secondary contest is more for fun, though I've got some ideas on how we may be able to use those photos to raise money for our rescues, too. We started off allowing a picture per dog, but Joe helped me decide that I was doing way to much work getting the voting ready each month.... It takes me about three hours the night before the voting starts just to prepare the voting threads.... So it is a lot of work.

I love the idea that we will have a custom forum calendar available for Christmas presents at the end of the year and I'm really looking forward to the completed project....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks Rick  Wasn't sure if I got everything or not  I knew you could probably input more than what I had.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> One picture per dog....but up to two pictures per user (sorry Mary).
> 
> If you're taking new pictures, make sure the time stamp is off.....
> 
> ...


Rick,
Now that there are so many new members maybe it should be only 1 dog per person, so it cuts down on your work..........


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Most people only have one dog though, don't they? I'd think it would be easier if everyone posted on picture, but at the same time, I feel sad that it might leave out the other Goldens, unless people do group shots.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Rick,
> Now that there are so many new members maybe it should be only 1 dog per person, so it cuts down on your work..........


Not one dog...but one photo. I'd actually like to encourage multiple goldens for the calendar photos....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So...which is it... One Photo Per User, One Photo Per Dog?....

And is the calendar Goldens Only or can any breed be in it?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rick : Can you and Joe get together and discuss rules and post them so we all KNOW what they are..... One month its this , the next month is that......How is anyone suppose to know what can and cant be posted.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Not one dog...but one photo. I'd actually like to encourage multiple goldens for the calendar photos....


Joe said only 2 dogs per forum member ..... so Whats the deal?????


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The rules change every month, that's what's frustrating me.

Now theres kids and non goldens and gah... I made a post to begin with so people could understand how it works but now everything keeps changing.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

What non golden? Are you saying we should have excluded Bella? Bella has every right to enter as any of our dogs....she's a golden mix and I can't imagine not allowing it.

As far as the picture with the little girl....I made a judgement call and included it. It was a cute picture.

Honestly, the rules change each month because we're (I'M) learning as we (I) go. I'm the one that puts in the HOURS of work each month to do the contest.

If you don't like the way I'm doing it (as I'm doing the best I can), don't enter and don't vote.

If there's a picture you don't think should have been entered in the contest, don't vote for it.

Joe never said only two dogs per member. He said two pictures. If you have 18 golden retrievers, it's a lot of work for me to post 18 separate pictures. But if you want to have all 18 in one picture, what would be wrong with that.

Maggie's Mom suggested only one dog per member....and I was suggesting one photo....not one dog. 

The rules really haven't changed that much....we've adjusted here and there, trying to make the contest more enjoyable for everyone concerned...but it seems no matter what we do, someone is upset... 

Seriously, it's just not worth the time and effort (I was up until 2:00 am downloading photos, resizing photos, organizing photos, uploading photos and creating the threads for the voting) if no matter what I do, people are gonna complain.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IMPORTANT RULE: one photo per user/dog
read more... (Monthly Contest Rules)

Rick , We never said you didnt work you butt off doing this..... But it get alittle confusing. You say one thing Joe says another.....Last month it was 2 pictures per user/ this month you said one....Just trying to figure this out and I know IM not the only one who is confused I think Bella should be included since she is part golden.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay!!! Everyone calm down a little here. The whole calendar concept is new to the forum and so is the monthly contest. 
What I think needs to be done is set the tone and not change it.
I think for the calendar contest like they do with several calendar companies that I submit to, they have a theme for that month and you submit for that month. Jan- Snow and whatever
Feb- Valentines Day theme
March- St Patricks Day and so on
For the monthly contest, I think you set your themes and you go with that. But I think you need to really set the rules and then leave them no matter what may turn up down the road. If someone has an astonishing photo but it does not fit the category, then they hang on to that photo until an available category comes up for the next time. But changing the rules as you go is going to get frustrating to many and with that, may come people deciding not to enter and that would be a shame.
Its a new concept and its growing as the forum goes. But I think for now, set the rules and leave them at that. 
Then like I said, if a photo comes along that both Rick and Joe really like and it does not fit the theme, then you do what many magazines do.
Pick an Editors Choice for the month. That way, both Rick and Joe are the only judges. No one knows what the theme is, and as the photos go, its up to the two of them. Keep the calendar and the monthly rules solid and then if something strikes Joe or Rick as simply amazing, make it the Editor's Choice of the Month. That way there is flexibility. And also the rules will remain intact and everyone will be happy. 
Just a thought to help with some of the problems


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've already said that I'll create a rules post, stickied, for April. We were just to far into March to worry about it...

And the one dog/one photo rule....I know how it has been. I'm suggesting how it should be in the future. I actually thought I was agreeing with people when I said it... Because of the added traffic, there should be only ONE picture per member. But that doesn't mean there can only be one dog in the one picture. I'd love to get ALL of Mary's dogs in one picture...

I also admit that I'm a little short tempered today, with all that's going on in the forum.....so I apologize for being harsh. My initial thought was just tossing the whole idea....and I'm pretty sure no one is suggesting that....

Let's squeak through this month, and I'll draw up our official rules before we start submitting for April.

Does that work?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds good to me... It has been a bit hairy today.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I think once you iron everything out Rick, it will be fine. Its all new and that is what everyone has to remember. I dont think anyone would want you to stop the whole project. Besides, its fun looking at all the photos. 
It just has to be consistent. That is all and that will come once you settle in with it. It will be fine. No problem.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the Thanks, Mary....  That's how I know you won't stay too mad at me....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Thanks for the Thanks, Mary....  That's how I know you won't stay too mad at me....


Rick...Im not mad at you......* Honestly* IM just trying to figure out what I can and cant do as far as summiting photos... just when I think I got it figure out something else is said......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

No one's mad at anyone  Mary and I just wanted to know what the rules were, final answer...no lifelines...etc etc...lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Rick...Im not mad at you......* Honestly* IM just trying to figure out what I can and cant do as far as summiting photos... just when I think I got it figure out something else is said......


I didn't think you were mad at me for the rules....but I didn't want people mad at me for my short temper, which really had nothing to do with the contests.....

But...I'm gonna work my butt off to get our "Official Rules" posted. With official rules, will you begin submitting again?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I didn't think you were mad at me for the rules....but I didn't want people mad at me for my short temper, which really had nothing to do with the contests.....
> 
> But...I'm gonna work my butt off to get our "Official Rules" posted. With official rules, will you begin submitting again?


Yes, please submit again, MM. You have the best pics!!! I always look forward to seeing what "the gang" is up to.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Yes, please submit again, MM. You have the best pics!!! I always look forward to seeing what "the gang" is up to.


You guys just want a good laugh for the day..since the 3 man wrecking crew is always up to NO good....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> You guys just want a good laugh for the day..since the 3 man wrecking crew is always up to NO good....


I like it for both those reasons. LOL!!!!! To see the photos because they are so good and for the good laugh to see what your wrecking crew truly is up to. LOL!!! Sorry Mary but its the truth.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I like it for both those reasons. LOL!!!!! To see the photos because they are so good and for the good laugh to see what your wrecking crew truly is up to. LOL!!! Sorry Mary but its the truth.


No reason to be sorry...I laugh myself.... there entertaining alright..... and never a dull moment.:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Rick, you did a great job! Now my only problem is I like them ALL!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> You guys just want a good laugh for the day..since the 3 man wrecking crew is always up to NO good....


I hope you'll submit more, for two reasons.....you take great photos and photos of multiple Goldens will make a better calendar....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> Rick, you did a great job! Now my only problem is I like them ALL!


Thank you......

Again, I apologize for being short tempered yesterday. Our other forum issues were bringing me down, so I jumped on GL84 and MM a bit....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Everyone has bad days Rick..... It wasn't taken personally....I will see what the up coming themes are..... Trying to get all of them in one shot might not be easy.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Everyone has bad days Rick..... It wasn't taken personally....I will see what the up coming themes are..... Trying to get all of them in one shot might not be easy.....


I was thinking about secondary things this morning.....

Any thoughts on "Silly Goldens?" It's April, April Fools Day... And it seems everyone has silly golden pictures....

Just an idea...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I was thinking about secondary things this morning.....
> 
> Any thoughts on "Silly Goldens?" It's April, April Fools Day... And it seems everyone has silly golden pictures....
> 
> Just an idea...


That would work...... are just thinking silly in general or like silly faces, silly poses....or all of above....


----------

